# Need Help With HHA



## Radeka (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm new to the whole animal crossing franchise. Does anyone have or know of a complete HHA guide. I don't get how the points work or what the differences between sets/series/themes are? What items sets or series are worth a bunch? Also how do you know if items apply to the Fengshui or what themes they belong to? Please help!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know of a guide, but here's how the points work.
When you complete a series, you get lots of points, or by just organizing lots of things in your house.  Click here for a guide to all of the series types.
I'm not sure if any are worth more than the others; it just depends how many complete sets you have.  Sets are almost the full series (at least, that's what I think, but I'm not sure), while I'm positive series' are a complete set of furniture.  You _can_ get more points if you use the Feng Shui guide, though; at least, I'm pretty sure.
That's not the most detailed way to put it, so if you are still confused feel free to ask!


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for guide of the series, I wasn't quite sure what I had left to get of the mermaid series... only need a few more things.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 10, 2013)

First, you'll want to acquire complete sets of furniture. Use these lists to help you:

*Furniture:*
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/list-of-furniture/ 

*Carpets and Wallpapers:*
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/list-of-wallpapers-carpets/ 

If you can get an entire set, such as the Lovely set, you will get a points bonus. If you include the wallpaper and carpet from the same set, you get an even bigger bonus.

You also get smaller bonuses by matching themes and styles. Those are shown on the furniture list as well. And if 90% of the furniture items in a single room are the same color, you get a points bonus based on how many items are in the room.

You should decorate in this order:

1) Complete your sets

2) If items in a set are the same color (such as the Lovely set or Green set), then get other furniture items with the same color.

3) If items in a set aren't the same color (such as the Patchwork set), then work on Feng Shui. Red to the east, yellow to the west, green to the south. However, if your set items are the same color, it might be wise to ignore Feng Shui in order to get the bigger points bonus from matching colors.

4) After you decide whether or not to match colors, grab some miscellaneous items from the same theme or style (in that order). Just remember the 90% rule for color matching points.

*After you pay off your loan:*

Lyle will start grading your house differently. You'll need to confine your entire house to a single theme, such as the Fairy Tale theme. Make sure that each room only has your specific theme's furniture in it, as this is the only furniture that will be counted. You will then get a points bonus for each room that is 90% that theme, based on the number of _exterior_ house parts that are that theme. For example, if you have 5 exterior Fairy Tale parts, then your points bonus for each Fairy Tale themed room will be multiplied by 5.

To reach the 1,100,000 mark, you'll need to have all of your rooms (excluding the basement) littered with furniture from the same theme, while having all of your exterior parts be from the same theme as well.


----------



## Radeka (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks a bunch! That's honestly the best explanation I've read. One question, when you confine the WHOLE house to a single theme, can you reuse some of the same items but in different rooms?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 10, 2013)

CharityDiary said:


> First, you'll want to acquire complete sets of furniture. Use these lists to help you:
> 
> *Furniture:*
> http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/list-of-furniture/
> ...



For example the sleek series has (total guess) 15 items how can you possible fill your house with 15 items?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 10, 2013)

Good info, CharityDiary.
Really lame though, that the whole house needs to have the same theme if you're going for points. It would have been nice if they allowed for more house diversity. A lot of houses are going to look very similar this way.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jul 10, 2013)

Radeka said:


> Thanks a bunch! That's honestly the best explanation I've read. One question, when you confine the WHOLE house to a single theme, can you reuse some of the same items but in different rooms?



If you use a piece of furniture multiple times, I don't think it counts it. Honestly, I had no problem filling my entire house with Fairy Tale furniture without reusing any items. =)



Garrett x50 cal said:


> For example the sleek series has (total guess) 15 items how can you possible fill your house with 15 items?



Well, if Lyle is just grading your interior, the Sleek series will be confined to one room. I'm fairly sure the Sleek series would belong to the 'Stylish' theme, although it's strangely not on the furniture list above (tip: Alpine series is classified as Scandinavian series), so if Lyle is grading your _exterior_ and you're going for the 'Stylish' theme, your Sleek series can be confined to one room, or spread out over different rooms. 

When Lyle is grading your exterior, having complete sets doesn't really matter anymore. As long as 90% of your house is your chosen theme, you'll get the following points:

(11,000 x # of total different items) + (95,000 x # of exterior parts that match your chosen theme)




Sour of Hanoi said:


> Good info, CharityDiary.
> Really lame though, that the whole house needs to have the same theme if you're going for points. It would have been nice if they allowed for more house diversity. A lot of houses are going to look very similar this way.



Yeah, that's a good point. But as soon as I hit the 1,100,000 mark, I started completely redoing my house. You don't have to maintain the points in order to maintain access to the special house parts.


----------



## superfleurs (Nov 22, 2013)

Excellent advice here! However, I am having a particular problem with the harmonious theme. For example, I have the complete cabana series and a cabana exterior for my main house. I have chosen the harmonious theme. According to Lyle, I need a lot of Japanese items. But, according to the Thonky guide, Japanese items are considered rustic. There are also differences in suggestions with my ACNL Guide iPad app. Is there another more reliable guide for this? Has anyone else succeeded with the harmonious theme? I'm not that certain that Thonky is completely correct. 

Also, Lyle mentions my basement as being most problematic, so apparently the basement might count.

ETA: I was just looking at Liquify's guide, and the lists for rustic and harmonious are the complete opposite of Thonky. Since Liquify has always been a reliable source, I have just changed my theme to Rustic to see if that makes a difference. Hopefully, I've answered my own question.


----------



## mistakenolive (Nov 22, 2013)

I have completed the challenge with harmonious,  and Japanese items definitely count. I had the complete cabana series, exotic series, and a complete zen set. Plus I had every Asian item I could get my hands on (remember,  displaying clothes counts too). Harmonious includes southeast Asia too (sitar, namely). Thonky is good for alot of things, but themes isn't one of them.

I'm not online in game now, but if you need help cataloging, drop me a line. I can help with the other common series too.


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 22, 2013)

I done with the fairytales theme challenge with full set of lovely, regal and rococo  I just throw everything inside a room (2 same set in 1 room), it spent me around few weeks to achieved the 1.2m ~XD haha


----------



## Candy83 (Nov 22, 2013)

Problem I have with this is the pieces are not acquired logically. It is difficult to concentrate on just one thing when you have to do so many other things. One example is getting in more business, like with the store with both Timmy and Tommy, and the gardner Leif. It takes a long time. And during all this, animals give presents of clothing and furniture which are also spread out in theme. The clothes makes more sense in order to bring in Gracie and upgrade to the top store. The furniture is needed for the housing. And I use that with appearance of Feng Shui. Concentrating on all this takes a lot of patience and time.


----------



## superfleurs (Dec 13, 2013)

mistakenolive said:


> I have completed the challenge with harmonious,  and Japanese items definitely count. I had the complete cabana series, exotic series, and a complete zen set. Plus I had every Asian item I could get my hands on (remember,  displaying clothes counts too). Harmonious includes southeast Asia too (sitar, namely). Thonky is good for alot of things, but themes isn't one of them.
> 
> I'm not online in game now, but if you need help cataloging, drop me a line. I can help with the other common series too.



Thanks so much, this is very helpful.  I've decided to design my last character' house in harmonious, since it also includes zodiac items which I won't be finding until New Years, I think? I want her(Glo) house to be totally Japanese. I need to look up the zen theme, not sure what that is. 

In the meantime, I got the gold model on another ch house as a result of decorating it with all the event items in November. I wasn't even trying, go figure.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just hang in there. You're right, takes a lot of patience. This game is meant to be played for at least a year, IMO. If you need any catalog help, let me know.


----------

